# Malaysian Trumpet Snails?



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody have experience with these in a planted tank? I'm thinking about getting some because of the soil aeration they naturally do. I am wondering how well they do it? And could they coexist with my little colony of ramshorn snails?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I have Malaysian trumpet snails and have kept them with great success. They help break down dead and dying plant bits and do a wonderful job at burrowing into sand and/or soil; you may never see them during the day as they tend to be nocturnal and spend the daylight hours rummaging around under the surface of your aquarium substrate (though some may reside above or within plant clumps).

I started with six. I now have dozens. If you monitor the amount of food you put into the aquarium and are diligent with siphoning (to a degree, that is) you shouldn't have too much of a population exlosion though in soil based tanks this apparently doesn't have as much of a negative impact as in a non-soil based tank (probably due to the plants growth sucking up all ammonia produced by the snails, they don't create as much as other snails mind you).

I'd recommend MTS to anyone with a planted tank who uses a substrate that can compact; not only do the snails stop it going toxic but they are a joy to watch. Mine sometimes climb the side of the tank and suddenly let go, it's also interesting to watch the tiny tiny babies grow into thriving adults. I love 'em!

... I do wish I didn't have so many though.

I've also had no issues whatsoever with them co-existing with ramshorn snails.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The common trumpet snails generally will be fine with ramshorn. Trumpet snail are a livebearing snail that burrow in the substrate-They can over populate just like other common snails if not kept in check.

My MTS have jobs in my soil based heavy planted tanks-they aerate the soil by burrowing, eat some algae and dead/dieing plant matter and other organics, help provide ferts for plants and microorganisms that help my closed ecosystems. I do have to manually remove all 3 of my common snails I keep on a regular bases-I like to either trap them in a small jar I have baited or I will toss an algae wafer in a corner and once it is covered with snails I use a net and scoop them out.

Proper disposal is also important-you don't want to release them into the native ecosystem-For one it is illegal in most states/country and even if it wasn't-by releasing them into the native ecosystem you risk introducing tropical pathogens that native species don't have antibodies developed to and risk of a non-native species to over populate and out compete native species that can disrupt the ecosystem.

Best to roll the snails up in newspaper and crush using a hammer, heavy book...etc....then tossing the rolled up paper in the trash or burn.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you both very much! It sounds like these guys will be perfect for my tank  It is going to function as a fry grow-out tank so I want to keep the water conditions really stable.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great.....I use all 3 of my common snails in my soil based tanks I use for Betta fry grow outs. If you mass feed the common snails some nice leafy greens-it will help them produce lots of microorganism/infusoria for free range fry food. Plus, the common snail can help with clean up if you overfeed the fry.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> The common trumpet snails generally will be fine with ramshorn. Trumpet snail are a livebearing snail that burrow in the substrate-They can over populate just like other common snails if not kept in check.
> 
> My MTS have jobs in my soil based heavy planted tanks-they aerate the soil by burrowing, eat some algae and dead/dieing plant matter and other organics, help provide ferts for plants and microorganisms that help my closed ecosystems. I do have to manually remove all 3 of my common snails I keep on a regular bases-I like to either trap them in a small jar I have baited or I will toss an algae wafer in a corner and once it is covered with snails I use a net and scoop them out.
> 
> ...



Do you feed the smushed snails to your fish or shrimp?

A lot of shrimpaholics smush small snails in the shrimp tanks and the shrimps feast and feast!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, I smash snail so that they fall to the bottom for everything to eat-fish, shrimp and other snails.

One day-I plan to mix up my homemade food using snail meat instead of steamed shrimp that I normally use......Just have never got around to doing it....lol....lot of work removing the snail meat to make enough to go around in my fish room....laffs....I wonder if steaming them would make it easier to remove the meat....need to try it I guess....lol....


----------

